# Horseradish, cold packed substitute?



## giggler (Jan 22, 2017)

My last source for cold packed prepared horse radish is gone..they said it just doesn't sell anymore.

I have tried a few of the shelf stable bottled styles, (Little Beaver?), but they just don't seem to the right Kick!

A pole I hope. What do Y'all use? I generally mix mine with sour cream 1/2 & 1/2 for meats or to spread on samies.

Perhaps I should try to play with Wassabie?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 22, 2017)

Go to a grocery in an area where there is a high Jewish population or grate, pack and can your own.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2017)

Eric, what do you mean by kick? Heat, or vinegar astringency?

I agree with med: buy a fresh horseyradish root and grate your own. There's nothing like the nasal clearing shot of it fresh.

Eastern european (Polish, etc.) should have it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 23, 2017)

I love horseradish on fish, on cold cuts, on meats. This brand is the best as far as I am concerned:
https://www.silverspringfoods.com/products/horseradish-products
Not sure if they ship. 
Or did you mean actual root vegetable? They are very easy to plant, if you are interested. Otherwise advice above is good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2017)

Woeber's Sandwich Pal Horseradish sauce, that DH found at our local grocery store, is excellent.  They've been in business for over 100 years.  It sure cleared my sinuses.

My dad used to make his own, from roots on some of his farm properties.  After his description of the process, I'm not sure I want to do that.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 23, 2017)

Horseradish is easy to make yourself, and it's a lot stronger fresh than the stuff you get in a store. The way I make it is very similar to this:

How to Make Homemade Prepared Horseradish | SimplyRecipes.com


----------



## Caslon (Jan 23, 2017)

I was surprised how short a time horseradish lasts in the fridge (best if used by). I only use half a spoonful for cold roast beef, then it sits in the fridge slowly reaching its "best by" date. I don't suppose horseradish freezes well?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 23, 2017)

I find its pungency lasts a little better if you use it as an ingredient in a sandwich spread. I'll make one using mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, and horseradish. Not sure how much of each since I do the finger-dip-and-lick test as I make it, tasting and mixing until it tastes just right. I always get the mix right before I run out of fingers on my hand.  You could try it, mixing until you like the flavor. If you do, put the horseradish in a strainer and let it go until most of the moisture is gone. If it's too wet, the end result is too runny.


----------



## blissful (Jan 23, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I was surprised how short a time horseradish lasts in the fridge (best if used by). I only use half a spoonful for cold roast beef, then it sits in the fridge slowly reaching its "best by" date. I don't suppose horseradish freezes well?



Caslon, I make my own horseradish, by peeling it, then chopping it, putting it through the food processor and adding vinegar and salt. I put half in the refrigerator to use and half in a canning jar to freeze. When I take the one out of the freezer, it is much hotter/fresher than the one I ran out of in the refrigerator. So, I would say, it does keep in the freezer. I was surprised and happy to find this out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2017)

I buy this Tulelake Old Fashioned Horseradish 6 oz - Beaverton Foods


----------

